# The Caravan Club AGAIN



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Well the caravan club again
We had pitch booked for the 25th to the 29th of June at Ayr phoned up and told them we could not get there till early Saturday morning so could we cancel the Thursday and keep the Friday Person we talked to assistant caretaker very nice they said yes it should be fine. Ten minutes later get a phone call from the warden (Mrs) saying we cannot do this as they have been in touch with head office and it is not allowed after a few words I say fine I will have my original dates (the wife can go up and I will follow) no you cannot she says the date has already gone I say it has gone in ten minutes answer yes and if I cannot get there on Friday I cannot have that day either. So after another exchange of words said I will be there on Friday what time is the latest told 8pm and if I am not there I will loose my pitch. Now I now there is late arrival places here so why would I loose my pitch and why would she say this and does this mean I cannot get my pitch the following day if that is the case why have late arrival places. I thought if you arrived late you could park up at the late arrival spot and go to your pitch in the morning simple as, I must be wrong again . At least I have the decency to phone up not like some people then again after the way she spoke to me and the rubbish coming out of her mouth I think I will not bother next time

The same site last year I arrived 10 minutes before the wife after a 150 mile journey and she (could be the same person not sure mrs warden) would not let me on till the wife came with the car even though there was only 8 vans on the site. Yet the couple who where relief wardens in the winter were really nice and friendly and good to chat to just goes to show they do have some nice people. The caravan club must lose a lot of repeat clients the way some of these wardens talk to you and treat you 

The dates are there for when I will be there so if anybody from the caravan club needs to check who I am


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

This does sound ridiculous. Have you thought of phoning the Caravan Club and asking for their complaints department to get it clarified? I know that we often don't want the bother of doing this but this is how people like her get away with it!
Good luck anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I really don't know how they manage to keep going, they are by far the most obnoxious bunch I've ever heard of.

They give the best reason for Wild camping, no tosser telling you what time you can do this or that, sensible rules fine, stupid rules, no thanks, stupid people enforcing stupid rules, show me the way out.

Kev.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

*Similar dealings with camping & caravanning club*

I have had a similar dealing with the C&CC. I had booked a bank holiday weekend but had to cancel due to MH breakdown. I phoned the booking centre and was told that cancellations at short notice had to be made direct with the site but I asked if the booking could be carried over to the next bank holiday and was told that was at the wardens (site managers) discretion so I phoned direct and explained the situation and asked if the booking could be carried over to the next bank holiday only to be told the club policy was that I would lose my deposit as it was less than 7 days notice. We had stayed at that site before but I won't go again now.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clubs*

Hi

Reference the Caravan Club - have you put your comments in writing to the Club HQ? I do not know their booking policy or anything.

Re the CCC. It is clearly stated in the terms and conditions that a booking can be cancelled and the deposit tranferred to the customers holding account. If the cancellation is within 7 days of the booking start date, then the deposit is forfeit. If I booked a holiday with Thomas Cook, Shearings or whoever, and cancelled within 7 days, the deposit is lost. It is the same thing. Sounds harsh, but true, and not underhand in any way.

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Clubs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reference the Caravan Club - have you put your comments in writing to the Club HQ? I do not know their booking policy or anything.
> 
> ...


So what is the situation when they cancel me within 7 days and retain deposit?
When questioned they told a pack of lies!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cancellation*

Hi

If the CCC cancel you as a result of a flooded site etc etc, then their refund policy to you is also stated. The CCC will either refund you or place the funds in the holding account.

See here.

Russell

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/refundcancelamendpolicy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

In short Russ no they haven't!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

What was the reason the CCC cancelled your booking? Who advised you of the cancellation?

R


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*warden*

When I come across one of these small minded morons who obviously see us paying clients as a bloody nuisance I tell them, in front of other customers if pos, that I don't care much for their attitude which I find unhelpful and unwelcoming and that I will be making a careful note of what has been said which will accompany my letter of complaint to head office.

I confess, I have not actually sent complaint letter on the two or three ocassions this has happened but each time I used this I got a fast change of attitude


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Arn't we forgetting that the club members are the club and the wardens are technically employed by us 8O 8O 8O


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> They give the best reason for Wild camping,
> 
> Recently went to Seaview site at Spittal near Berwick on Tweed. We arrived behind someone who did not have a booking and the site was full. The warden gave him directions to the site used for wild camping at the end of the promenade! Just shows that some can be helpful.
> By the way, the site was genuinely full by the end of the evening with no vacant pitches.
> Derek


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Due to illness I cancelled a booking at the CCC site at Beadnell Bay in September 2007, just two days before we were to arrive. I fully expected to forfeit the £25 deposit but the warden said she would try and transfer it to the holding account, which she did. I suppose it all depends if they are willing to give it a try.

Pammy


----------

